
China’s Voracious Appetite for Timber Stokes Fury in Russia and Beyond(2019) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/09/world/asia/chinas-voracious-appetite-for-timber-stokes-fury-in-russia-and-beyond.html
======
jelliclesfarm
If I had enough money, I would rewild and reforest land in large and small
tracts. A small part of forestry planting for timber/logging.

I tell my friends in tropical parts of the world to start investing in
planting hardwood acreages with valuable wood like ebony, sandalwood,
agarwood, rosewood, teak etc. these are slow growing and will ‘grow’ with
their children and can fund their futures.

But they are also logged and smuggled for their value. Made me wonder if
planting and caring for monetarily valuable slow growing trees in location
protected forests a viable business model?

It sounds good but when I tried to price it (land acquisition and costs of
forest management, logging, permits, security, labour, paperwork), I can’t
crunch the numbers. I don’t even know where to start. Thoughts?

